# How many 3DS systems do you own?



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

*Saw a thread on this years ago but since New 3DSs are out now I was wondering if people bought more :3
*
*If this thread reaches 100 comments I'll reveal my own 3DS collection!*


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

I have an original cosmo black 3ds & a pink & white refurbished 3ds XL~


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2016)

I've owned 4 total, bit the first one completely broke and the second one I gave to a friend as a Christmas present. (The first 2 were both the Aqua Blue original 3DSes). So now I have the ACNL XL and Hyrule Gold New XL.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

RRJay said:


> I have an original cosmo black 3ds & a pink & white refurbished 3ds!



Nice! Pink is one of my favorites :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've owned 4 total, bit the first one completely broke and the second one I gave to a friend as a Christmas present. (The first 2 were both the Aqua Blue original 3DSes). So now I have the ACNL XL and Hyrule Gold New XL.



The design on the Hyrule one is awesome :3


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2016)

I have an original aqua blue 3DS and a flame red new 3DS XL


----------



## inkling (Feb 2, 2016)

Only one, the new 3ds xl, which is kinda sad bc i also had the original but it was completely destroyed! It was a cute pink one and now a I have the red one. I wish I still had my old one though, I was planning on getting an xl anyways.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 2, 2016)

I have six Nintendo 3DS family consoles.

Original Nintendo 3DS Aqua Blue
Original Nintendo 3DS Black/Gold Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Edition
Nintendo 3DS XL Red/Black (Broken Hinge) 
Nintendo 2DS Black/Blue
New Nintendo 3DS White
New Nintendo 3DS XL Metallic Black


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2016)

I only have 1 3DS, Christmas 2013 Cosmo Black 3DS
I would like to have a New 3ds xl but moneymoneymoneymoney


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

Oops, forgot to mention its an XL. Its such a difference between the two.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

RRJay said:


> Oops, forgot to mention its an XL. Its such a difference between the two.



Yeah xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I have six Nintendo 3DS family consoles.
> 
> Original Nintendo 3DS Aqua Blue
> Original Nintendo 3DS Black/Gold Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Edition
> ...


Oooooh nice! That's a lot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> I only have 1 3DS, Christmas 2013 Cosmo Black 3DS
> I would like to have a New 3ds xl but moneymoneymoneymoney



Wait for them to go on sale XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> Only one, the new 3ds xl, which is kinda sad bc i also had the original but it was completely destroyed! It was a cute pink one and now a I have the red one. I wish I still had my old one though, I was planning on getting an xl anyways.



It's weird like 99% of people have of their 3DS systems break Lol XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I have an original aqua blue 3DS and a flame red new 3DS XL



Nice! I like the red ^-^


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

I only had one console from the 3DS family, and you may know this and it is:

Year of Luigi Limited Edition 3DS XL!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> I only had one console from the 3DS family, and you may know this and it is:
> 
> Year of Luigi Limited Edition 3DS XL!



That's awesome! Such a cool one ^-^


----------



## Espurr (Feb 2, 2016)

One red 3DS, one blue 3DS XL, and a Hyrule Gold New 3DS XL (Tri Force Heroes version).


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

Espurr said:


> One red 3DS, one blue 3DS XL, and a Hyrule Gold New 3DS XL (Tri Force Heroes version).



I got the Hyrule edition too ^-^


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one older 3ds, but I don't get the difference in the newer and older versions, besides the new button, which I don't even understand what that does. I saw it as a demo at walmart, and it doesn't do anything....


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

The New 3DS has faster wifi, the 3D is a bit more stable, new secondary analog stick and the extra buttons. You can use them in Majora's Mask. Xeno3D Only works on the New 3DS and Hyrule Warriors Legends will play much better on it... Faster processor of something.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 2, 2016)

I have about 32 (27 variations). The white new 3DS from AC HHD Bundle and the Hyrule Edition XL are the most recent ones I bought.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

I have the ACNL 3DS XL, a white 3DS XL and a HHD New 3DS XL.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I only have one: a black 3DS XL. I would like to own the pikachu one someday


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

i have one which i only got as an impulse buy because i saw it was $90


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

I've bought 3 but I currently have 2. I gave my first one to my sister after I bought the New Leaf XL edition. I also have the HHD New 3DS.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

Role said:


> I have about 32 (27 variations). The white new 3DS from AC HHD Bundle and the Hyrule Edition XL are the most recent ones I bought.


*
Oh my gosh... Someone has more then me... OH MY GOSH!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I've bought 3 but I currently have 2. I gave my first one to my sister after I bought the New Leaf XL edition. I also have the HHD New 3DS.



It's nice to see people have given uneeded 3DS systems to friends or family :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Megatastic said:


> I have the ACNL 3DS XL, a white 3DS XL and a HHD New 3DS XL.



All great editions ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I only have one: a black 3DS XL. I would like to own the pikachu one someday



Lol my father has a Pikachu XL he is a Pokemon addict XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



teshima said:


> i have one which i only got as an impulse buy because i saw it was $90



It's worth it just for AC:NL


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 2, 2016)

I used to have two, but now I have just the one. It's a black New 3DS XL.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I used to have two, but now I have just the one. It's a black New 3DS XL.



Oh cool


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Feb 3, 2016)

_I am but a simple peasant tending to my only 3DS_. I only own an Aqua Blue 3DS that I got like four years ago.


Here's an *incomplete* gallery of all the 3DS variations.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Pokebub said:


> _I am but a simple peasant tending to my only 3DS_. I only own an Aqua Blue 3DS that I got like four years ago.
> 
> 
> Here's an *incomplete* gallery of all the 3DS variations.



Whoa Lol XD

Hmm I only know the ones released in NA


----------



## Sig (Feb 3, 2016)

i have a broken white 3ds, an almost broken pink and white 3ds xl (which was my previous one) and i got the ac:hhd bundle for christmas! so, i own 3, but one is brooen. i have 4 ds lites though aha?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i have 2, a DSlite and a 3DS xl, and my boyfriend also has a 3DS xl but i can't say that mine even though i use it all the time. :')


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

2 working and 2 not lol! i drop my around too much i'm so clumsy


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> i have a broken white 3ds, an almost broken pink and white 3ds xl (which was my previous one) and i got the ac:hhd bundle for christmas! so, i own 3, but one is brooen. i have 4 ds lites though aha–



Lol yeah xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i have 2, a DSlite and a 3DS xl, and my boyfriend also has a 3DS xl but i can't say that mine even though i use it all the time. :')



I see XD DSlites are nice ^-^ It's my favorite handheld

- - - Post Merge - - -



PastelPrincess said:


> 2 working and 2 not lol! i drop my around too much i'm so clumsy



Ah I see XD


----------



## Loriii (Feb 3, 2016)

Issi said:


> *
> Oh my gosh... Someone has more then me... OH MY GOSH!*



I'm pretty sure you have more! Can't wait to see your collection (after 100 posts?) hehe I'm getting HYPE!


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a Blue 3DS XL


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 3, 2016)

Issi said:


> I see XD DSlites are nice ^-^ It's my favorite handheld


If we are including other Nintendo portables...
I have the following consoles as well as my six Nintendo 3DS family systems.

Nintendo DS Lite Black
Nintendo DS Lite Legend of Zelda Gold
Nintendo DSi White
Nintendo DSi XL Dark Brown


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 3, 2016)

Three: I have a blue 3DS XL, a black New 3DS XL and a sea green 2DS. (I sold my pink 3DS XL after I got the blue one.)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Role said:


> I'm pretty sure you have more! Can't wait to see your collection (after 100 posts?) hehe I'm getting HYPE!



*Lol yeah I wish I had more but still get quite a few XD I'll even send a picture  of my 3DSs if this reaches 100 posts XD*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> Three: I have a blue 3DS XL, a black New 3DS XL and a sea green 2DS. (I sold my pink 3DS XL after I got the blue one.)



I like the sea green one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> If we are including other Nintendo portables...
> I have the following consoles as well as my six Nintendo 3DS family systems.
> 
> Nintendo DS Lite Black
> ...


Good collection :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> I have a Blue 3DS XL



~No comment~

Idk XD As long as you got a 3DS you are automatically an awesome person LOL


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 3, 2016)

Just 3DS systems not including older systems I have 3 currently; a silver 3DS XL, the Yoshi special edition 3DS XL and a black (with black and gold monster hunter plates right now) N3DS. 

I've preordered The gold Zelda Hyrule Warriors N3DS XL which should be arriving at the end of March, I'll probably give my N3DS away then.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 3, 2016)

My current new 3ds xl is my first and my only 3ds. I should have waited awhile more for the new 3ds XL animal crossing special edition though.


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 3, 2016)

I only have my Pink 3DS XL atm  
I will get a new one in the near future, but I just don't know which one yet.. I really like the cover plate thing, but I love the feel of a 3DS XL


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> Just 3DS systems not including older systems I have 3 currently; a silver 3DS XL, the Yoshi special edition 3DS XL and a black (with black and gold monster hunter plates right now) N3DS.
> 
> I've preordered The gold Zelda Hyrule Warriors N3DS XL which should be arriving at the end of March, I'll probably give my N3DS away then.



Ah cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vickie said:


> My current new 3ds xl is my first and my only 3ds. I should have waited awhile more for the new 3ds XL animal crossing special edition though.



Ikr it's always terrible when you buy a system and they release a special edition you want not long after XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrincessKelly said:


> I only have my Pink 3DS XL atm
> I will get a new one in the near future, but I just don't know which one yet.. I really like the cover plate thing, but I love the feel of a 3DS XL



It's a really hard choice XD


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a LoZ 25th anniversary 3DS (the black one with gold accents), retro NES 3DS XL, and the HHD N3DS.

My hubby has the same LoZ and retro NES versions, and I also bought him the Hyrule Edition N3DS XL for Christmas.

We're collectors and tend to go a little overboard, lol.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 3, 2016)

Issi said:


> *Lol yeah I wish I had more but still get quite a few XD I'll even send a picture  of my 3DSs if this reaches 100 posts XD*



That probably is still a lot regardless  Oh awesome! Looking forward to that, if ever!


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 3, 2016)

one lol 
it's a new 3ds xl in metallic blue. don't see why i would get any more since it's expensive and i'd only use it for transfering stuff between my towns lol


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2016)

I've got the poptart XL.


----------



## polagram (Feb 3, 2016)

The pink 3DS, the ACNL 3DS LL edition, and the ACHHD N3DS LL edition. My BF got the 3DS LL Black/Blue, and the N3DS Ambassador, he had the black 3DS before selling it.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I have a LoZ 25th anniversary 3DS (the black one with gold accents), retro NES 3DS XL, and the HHD N3DS.
> 
> My hubby has the same LoZ and retro NES versions, and I also bought him the Hyrule Edition N3DS XL for Christmas.
> 
> We're collectors and tend to go a little overboard, lol.



Lol that's not THAT overboard XD I'm a huge Zelda fan myself

- - - Post Merge - - -



Role said:


> That probably is still a lot regardless  Oh awesome! Looking forward to that, if ever!



I get the feeling this thread will reach 100! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> one lol
> it's a new 3ds xl in metallic blue. don't see why i would get any more since it's expensive and i'd only use it for transfering stuff between my towns lol



Ah I see good logic XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> I've got the poptart XL.



Which region is it I never heard of it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



polagram said:


> The pink 3DS, the ACNL 3DS LL edition, and the ACHHD N3DS LL edition. My BF got the 3DS LL Black/Blue, and the N3DS Ambassador, he had the black 3DS before selling it.



Nice :3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 3, 2016)

two. one for me , and one for my Husband.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> two. one for me , and one for my Husband.



Nice and simple unlike my mess of handhelds XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 3, 2016)

I had the original aqua blue 3DS for a long time but I sold it when I got the red New 3DS XL. The guys at the game store were so impressed with how taken care of my old 3DS was  so now I just have my one N3DS XL. 

I also have the very first DS model, yknow the big chunky thing, a couple DS Lites, and a DSi that still work.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 4, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I had the original aqua blue 3DS for a long time but I sold it when I got the red New 3DS XL. The guys at the game store were so impressed with how taken care of my old 3DS was  so now I just have my one N3DS XL.
> 
> I also have the very first DS model, yknow the big chunky thing, a couple DS Lites, and a DSi that still work.



Awesome :3 I take really good care of my stuff too


----------



## kelsa (Feb 5, 2016)

i have pink 3DS XL and i looooove it. i don't rly see the point in buying the New one.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 5, 2016)

kelsa said:


> i have pink 3DS XL and i looooove it. i don't rly see the point in buying the New one.



Yeah if it ain't broke don't fix it ^_^ Pink XL rocks


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

I just have one system, the Retro NES 3DS XL. woah a lot of people here have a lot of systems!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I just have one system, the Retro NES 3DS XL. woah a lot of people here have a lot of systems!



that one is beauty.

but yeah i have one system, they are expensive enough lel. the new 3ds xl HHD one.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a Blue 3ds XL and I don't see why anyone should have more than one tbh


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 5, 2016)

White Claw said:


> I have a Blue 3ds XL and I don't see why anyone should have more than one tbh



I think having a backup is a good idea if you can afford it...especially if you play a lot. You're covered if the battery dies and you still want to play, if one breaks (or gets stolen or misplaced), or if you have two ACNL towns and like to transfer things. Playing with other people was always stressful for me. I didn't like having to look for people to take Katie or asking to get signatures. And when I reset, I don't have to find someone to hold my things for me. JMO.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 5, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I just have one system, the Retro NES 3DS XL. woah a lot of people here have a lot of systems!



I would say this one is my favorite out of all the 3DS XL systems (not counting "new").


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Role said:


> I would say this one is my favorite out of all the 3DS XL systems (not counting "new").



yea same.. i like the new leaf xl of the "old" ones as well but that and the Japanese pokemon ones are awesome


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 5, 2016)

Issi said:


> Which region is it I never heard of it?



Sorry for confusing you, haha.  By poptart i meant the ACNL XL. People think it looks like a poptart (which it kinda does).


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 5, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I think having a backup is a good idea if you can afford it...especially if you play a lot. You're covered if the battery dies and you still want to play, if one breaks (or gets stolen or misplaced), or if you have two ACNL towns and like to transfer things. Playing with other people was always stressful for me. I didn't like having to look for people to take Katie or asking to get signatures. And when I reset, I don't have to find someone to hold my things for me. JMO.



Exactly this. I even went out of my way to buy another ACNL cartridge so I could have towns with every native fruit so I don't need to bother with exchanging online.

Also, she's right; having multiple systems comes in VERY handy if/when one dies. Especially if you're traveling and can't keep one charged the whole time. It's happened to me on flights when I'm trying to ignore whomever sits beside me.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> that one is beauty.
> 
> but yeah i have one system, they are expensive enough lel. the new 3ds xl HHD one.



I love how it looks like a NES controller XD

And oh cool HHD is a cute one x}

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> I have a Blue 3ds XL and I don't see why anyone should have more than one tbh



Because they get addicted to buying awesome designs LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> I think having a backup is a good idea if you can afford it...especially if you play a lot. You're covered if the battery dies and you still want to play, if one breaks (or gets stolen or misplaced), or if you have two ACNL towns and like to transfer things. Playing with other people was always stressful for me. I didn't like having to look for people to take Katie or asking to get signatures. And when I reset, I don't have to find someone to hold my things for me. JMO.



100% agree!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Role said:


> I would say this one is my favorite out of all the 3DS XL systems (not counting "new").



Says the guy who owns everythin XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Sorry for confusing you, haha.  By poptart i meant the ACNL XL. People think it looks like a poptart (which it kinda does).



OH GODS WOW XD I got Sooo confused! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



HopeForHyrule said:


> Exactly this. I even went out of my way to buy another ACNL cartridge so I could have towns with every native fruit so I don't need to bother with exchanging online.
> 
> Also, she's right; having multiple systems comes in VERY handy if/when one dies. Especially if you're traveling and can't keep one charged the whole time. It's happened to me on flights when I'm trying to ignore whomever sits beside me.



I can trade Pokemon with myself then xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

I have two! My old 3ds in midnight purple and I have a new 3ds with HHD bundle.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 6, 2016)

*whispers* four 

Well... a 2DS, a metallic teal 3DS, the Luigi's Mansion silver 3DSXL (Old style) and I am currently transferring my data to my brand new Happy Home Designer edition 3DSXL (New style)... There are also 5 copies of ACNL in this house


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a small shiny blue old one that I got when the 3ds came out.
My brother and sisters have xls


----------



## frio hur (Feb 6, 2016)

1 link between worlds 3ds xl that i bought factory sealed and now has to suffer my klutzy self
1 used 2ds black and blue
1 used ds lite solid black

if we're allowed to list older handhelds, i still have a few game boys around too.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 6, 2016)

As of now, I currently own 6 3DS systems. I know that's crazy, but I also happen to own Japanese region systems as well.

- Japanese Ice White 3DS
- Red/Black 3DS XL
- Black 3DS XL
- Japanese 30th Luigi Anniversary 3DS LL
- Japanese White New 3DS
- Black New 3DS XL


I also used to own a Aqua Blue 3DS from launch day, but I gave it to one of my cousins when I first got my 3DS XL.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 6, 2016)

I only own one. Idk how people can have more then 2 lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2016)

I only have one 3ds system, and that's a pink 3ds XL


----------



## radioloves (Feb 7, 2016)

I have three DS', my first one was the Nintendo DSi Lite and I bought a bigger size and the one I use now is the New Nintendo 3DS XL, and I love them all. I used to play pokemon diamond on the DSi with my best friend night till dawn cx


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow nice collections everyone ^-^

I'd reply to all of you individually but that'd be so hard XD
I read EVERY post though :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I only have one 3ds system, and that's a pink 3ds XL



It's like...my favorite XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Niemyx said:


> I have three DS', my first one was the Nintendo DSi Lite and I bought a bigger size and the one I use now is the New Nintendo 3DS XL, and I love them all. I used to play pokemon diamond on the DSi with my best friend night till dawn cx



Yeah that sounds fun XD I love Pokemon

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As of now, I currently own 6 3DS systems. I know that's crazy, but I also happen to own Japanese region systems as well.
> 
> - Japanese Ice White 3DS
> - Red/Black 3DS XL
> ...



Wow Japanese ones Sooo lucky x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Foxxie said:


> *whispers* four
> 
> Well... a 2DS, a metallic teal 3DS, the Luigi's Mansion silver 3DSXL (Old style) and I am currently transferring my data to my brand new Happy Home Designer edition 3DSXL (New style)... There are also 5 copies of ACNL in this house



The Happy Home Designer one is adorable XD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a regular 3DS that I got a few days after it's initial release in North America, and I borrow my brother's 3DS XL since he never uses it.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 8, 2016)

Issi said:


> I'd reply to all of you individually but that'd be _*so hard*_ XD
> I read EVERY post though :3



But that's what you're already doing XD haha well, more than halfway to your goal  Do you plan on getting the Fire Emblem new 3DS XL? Just curious.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

I technically own three but only use two. My original one was a pink/white 3ds XL, but the screen randomly stopped working. So I bought the acnl 3ds XL and now that's my main, my secondary being the new 3ds HHD bundle one.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 11, 2016)

Just the one now as I recently sold my old one (they're both black xl consoles).


----------



## Nizzy (Feb 11, 2016)

i have 2.  the nes retro xl and the happy home designer


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 11, 2016)

Just one. A Red Pokemon Yveltal/Xerneas Edition 3DS XL that I got back in late 2013. I might end up upgrading to a New XL sooner or later as different parts on this one are starting to become less reliable, left trigger, 3D slider(which I never use anyway) and the power cable socket.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 11, 2016)

i only have one 3ds - the regular pink one i got for christmas waaaaaay back in 2012. it still works perfectly fine o:


----------



## unintentional (Feb 11, 2016)

The blue/black 2ds, Red/black 3DS XL, and the red New!3DS XL.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

I just have the OG black one. It's not even mine, though. It's my little brother's, but he never touches it anymore, and I buy most of the games so it is kind of mine now haha. I'm really considering upgrading though and copping the Pokemon 20th New Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 11, 2016)

Role said:


> But that's what you're already doing XD haha well, more than halfway to your goal  Do you plan on getting the Fire Emblem new 3DS XL? Just curious.



Already preordered I'm a huge FE fangirl XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



VividVero said:


> I technically own three but only use two. My original one was a pink/white 3ds XL, but the screen randomly stopped working. So I bought the acnl 3ds XL and now that's my main, my secondary being the new 3ds HHD bundle one.



Cool XD

RIP Pink XL 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Just the one now as I recently sold my old one (they're both black xl consoles).



I see, a black XL fan XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> i have 2.  the nes retro xl and the happy home designer



If it stops working shake it three times and blow into the cartridge slot, xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



SolarInferno said:


> Just one. A Red Pokemon Yveltal/Xerneas Edition 3DS XL that I got back in late 2013. I might end up upgrading to a New XL sooner or later as different parts on this one are starting to become less reliable, left trigger, 3D slider(which I never use anyway) and the power cable socket.


You should get a New 3DS XL... *cough*FE Fates edition*cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> i only have one 3ds - the regular pink one i got for christmas waaaaaay back in 2012. it still works perfectly fine o:



You must take good care of it, or you're lucky xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> The blue/black 2ds, Red/black 3DS XL, and the red New!3DS XL.



Why didn't ya wait for special editions XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I just have the OG black one. It's not even mine, though. It's my little brother's, but he never touches it anymore, and I buy most of the games so it is kind of mine now haha. I'm really considering upgrading though and copping the Pokemon 20th New Nintendo 3DS.



Yes buy that Pokemon one! I think that's a really awesome looking 3DS plus it comes with Red and Blue downloaded...


----------



## Loriii (Feb 11, 2016)

Issi said:


> Already preordered I'm a huge FE fangirl XD



Oh wow cool maybe you can do an unboxing or post it here when the system arrives on the 19th XD I don't live in NA or Canada so I'm not sure if our local store will have it but since it's not a Gamestop or any 'store-exclusive', there's a big chance that we might so yeah, I really love that the interior is two-toned. The design could use a bit of polish since it looks kinda subtle for me but whatever haha, I still like it regardless xD I assume you have the FE: Awakening blue special edition?  I got that one when I was already using the (previous) XL and I felt iffy going back to play on a regular so I just kept it sealed. Since you're a huge fan, you must have pre-ordered the FE: Fates Special Edition too? haha I think we're gonna have it available here but I heard it's always sold out online because it's cheaper having the three titles in one special package (plus the extras) compared to when buying separately.


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 11, 2016)

It would be nice to own an XL one day but for now I just have the standard 3DS


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 15, 2016)

umeiko said:


> It would be nice to own an XL one day but for now I just have the standard 3DS



The standard ones are a bit clearer since the image isn't blown up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Role said:


> Oh wow cool maybe you can do an unboxing or post it here when the system arrives on the 19th XD I don't live in NA or Canada so I'm not sure if our local store will have it but since it's not a Gamestop or any 'store-exclusive', there's a big chance that we might so yeah, I really love that the interior is two-toned. The design could use a bit of polish since it looks kinda subtle for me but whatever haha, I still like it regardless xD I assume you have the FE: Awakening blue special edition?  I got that one when I was already using the (previous) XL and I felt iffy going back to play on a regular so I just kept it sealed. Since you're a huge fan, you must have pre-ordered the FE: Fates Special Edition too? haha I think we're gonna have it available here but I heard it's always sold out online because it's cheaper having the three titles in one special package (plus the extras) compared to when buying separately.



Urgh mrgrgrgrgr XD 

No, I didn't manage to preorder the FE Fates Special Edition. I checked Amazon canada every 30 min! I checked when it was online! But due to a "glitch" amazon apologizes for it didn't get a separate listing until it was sold out. Which sucks, because I wasn't starring at the FE Fates Birthright preorder page to see a link to the special. So yeah, I'm extremely raging mad about that T_T I have to save up money for it now LOL... And the Canadian dollar is so bad everything costs tons... I always like to own hard copies of games, so not being able to get Revelations or actually CHOOSE your path in the game, idk... Sucks, big mega gazillion time XD

Nope, never got the blue FE 3DS, it was pretty cool though XD This new FE Fates one rocks... I like the glossy tops on the new 3DS systems.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2016)

I have an old 3DS I got back in Christmas 2011 and a New 3DS XL that I got last Christmas. So, my brother and I can finally trade Pokemon with our own games.
_Due to the fact that some of our games can't be played on both of them for certain reasons, we are sharing the two 3DSs. Plus, we were already sharing the first one anyway._


----------



## Loriii (Feb 16, 2016)

Issi said:


> The standard ones are a bit clearer since the image isn't blown up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Urgh mrgrgrgrgr XD

Aww that sucks when you've waited until it becomes available only to find out that system was glitching then the next time it was up, it's already sold out :/ Nothing do about it but are you really intent in buying it in a "scalper's price?" I think it'd be better if you save it for now then wait a little. You never know, the special edition might get a reprint. It happens to some of their limited releases *cough* Majora's Mask XL, Xenoblade Chronicles X SE *cough* so yeah, let's just keep our fingers crossed. I actually don't have any idea how will the local stores (from where I live) get copies of them, but I heard they will, even if only a few. It might be a sign that they aren't really that limited. Guess we'll find out when that day comes. Yeah, I also prefer getting physical copies especially if it's labeled "Limited/Special edition" XD I agree it looks really cool though I almost never notice the glossy top part of the new 3DS 'cause I prefer having it with a clear case (the gel/duraflexi ones). I'm too ocd with this kind of stuff xD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 17, 2016)

Role said:


> Urgh mrgrgrgrgr XD
> 
> Aww that sucks when you've waited until it becomes available only to find out that system was glitching then the next time it was up, it's already sold out :/ Nothing do about it but are you really intent in buying it in a "scalper's price?" I think it'd be better if you save it for now then wait a little. You never know, the special edition might get a reprint. It happens to some of their limited releases *cough* Majora's Mask XL, Xenoblade Chronicles X SE *cough* so yeah, let's just keep our fingers crossed. I actually don't have any idea how will the local stores (from where I live) get copies of them, but I heard they will, even if only a few. It might be a sign that they aren't really that limited. Guess we'll find out when that day comes. Yeah, I also prefer getting physical copies especially if it's labeled "Limited/Special edition" XD I agree it looks really cool though I almost never notice the glossy top part of the new 3DS 'cause I prefer having it with a clear case (the gel/duraflexi ones). I'm too ocd with this kind of stuff xD



I see XD And yeah I'm going to the store when they opening hoping they get an extra special edition... Doubt it though :\ 
I don't use screen protectors or anything on my 3DS systems XD So the screens get a bit scratched (like very lightly) but the rest is mint... I dun know why I'm so fussy about everything yet no 3DS protector stuff... I suppose I fear that would hurt it XD Idk.

Right now I'm trying to get the Bravely Second Collectors edition before it's sold out too. Though they may have ample stock of that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jirachi100 said:


> I have an old 3DS I got back in Christmas 2011 and a New 3DS XL that I got last Christmas. So, my brother and I can finally trade Pokemon with our own games.
> _Due to the fact that some of our games can't be played on both of them for certain reasons, we are sharing the two 3DSs. Plus, we were already sharing the first one anyway._


awesome! :3


----------



## Brad (Feb 18, 2016)

3DS - Powder Blue
3DS - Black
New 3DS XL - Grey


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 19, 2016)

Currently two. 

I own a Cosmo Black original 3DS and was my main 3DS up until Autumn 2014 when the game card slot was unable to read physical games due to six of the pins becoming bent from Arizona heat as well as keeping New Leaf in the slot for about 6 weeks on end. It was okay to use for a while, but I knew further use would deteriorate the system. I tried to repair the system myself as I have the tools needed to disassemble it, but one of the screwheads became stripped, preventing further access into the handheld and eventually causing the left shoulder button unusable. At this point, I knew I needed an upgrade... 

I then recently bought a New 3DS XL in black in early February as I needed to replace my other 3DS. I have decided to place the necessary precautions on my new 3DS to prevent another accident, such as not taking it anywhere besides my house and to keep it in a cool-room temp. environment. It is unfortunate as I still have many puzzles to complete in the StreetPass Plaza, but oh well.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 22, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Three: I have a blue 3DS XL, a black New 3DS XL and a sea green 2DS. (I sold my pink 3DS XL after I got the blue one.)



I don't like my blue 3DS XL anymore. I think I'll sell it and buy a second 2DS instead. I really love my 2DS!  (I actually still like my New 3DS XL, which is probably weird. LOL) Anyway, I like the pink/white one on Amazon, but I don't think it's worth the extra money. It costs $30 more and it comes with a cheesy Mickey Mouse case that I don't like and wouldn't use. I might just get a red/black one.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2016)

I have two. My first one is the purple regular 3ds (tbh i'm still totally in love with the color on it). I wasn't planning on upgrading to an XL when they came out but I suddenly became like obsessed with getting the pink/white one so that's what I did n I have no regrets! If I had the cash to spare I'd get the Pok?mon anniversary bundle of the N3DS too even though I don't need it, I just really like those colorful buttons haha


----------



## Dorian (Feb 22, 2016)

I have two pink ones


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 22, 2016)

Issi said:


> The standard ones are a bit clearer since the image isn't blown up



We can all agree the transition was a lot smoother from 3DS to 3DS XL than it was for the DSi to DSi XL. Those pixels....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2016)

I only have one 3DS XL. I wanted the New 3DS XL because of better battery life but I don't feel like spending that much money.


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 23, 2016)

I've had a pink/white 3DS XL since Christmas 2013. I also just got a red 2DS on Sunday, so that makes two 

Although I also have a blue/black DS Lite that I've had since Christmas 2009, and a Gameboy Advance.
So that's 4 Nintendo handhelds in all.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

I only have one 3DS, the XL AC:NL edition one

I do have 2 older ones: DS Lite and DSi


----------



## NerdHouse (Feb 23, 2016)

1 N3DS XL.
No need for more.


----------



## BluebellLight (Feb 27, 2016)

I have two! A really old Aqua Blue one that barely functions and my new *New* 3DS (the small Animal Crossing one!)


----------



## Smug M (Feb 27, 2016)

I have 
A red new 3ds Xl
The animal crossing new 3ds
Blue 3ds Xl
Blue 3ds
Purple 3ds
Red 3ds
Pink 3ds
And a light green 2ds ( the one that came with Mario kart)


----------



## windloft (Feb 27, 2016)

i have a NSMB2 3DS XL i got for christmas. 
i _used_ to have a small 3ds, but i'm not sure if i still have it ?? i think i do.


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 27, 2016)

Just one, a red 3ds XL. I think I got it Christmas of 2013? It's still going strong, next to the L/R buttons being a bit rickety, so I don't think I'll need to upgrade any time soon. I heard rumours of a price drop on the 3DS this coming holiday season, I'm not sure if that'll include the New 3ds as well. I might look into getting one if that's the case. I am a little flabbergasted though not entirely surprised about people having like 6+. I understand collecting things but... surely there are less financially taxing things to collect? @_@


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

I have 2, 3DS's (ones mine and one is my brother's) but he doesn't use his anymore so I use it for my 2nd town.


----------



## Briguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Glad I'm not alone in owning multiple 3DS systems. 

Red 3ds XL
LBW 3ds XL
Persona Q 3ds XL
Red New 3ds XL
Pokemon bundle New 3ds 
Fire Emblem New 3ds XL


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have 2. 1 regular sized 3DS and a New 3DS XL


----------



## Loriii (Feb 29, 2016)

Where is Issi (topic creator)? This already reached 100 posts so time to show yours hehe 



Briguy said:


> Glad I'm not alone in owning multiple 3DS systems.
> 
> Red 3ds XL
> LBW 3ds XL
> ...



Oh wow you seem to be into limited editions as well. Wish I can have Persona Q lol but we didn't have it here (Asia) due to it being Gamestop exclusive. I don't feel like importing right now as I have other priorities. You have an awesome collection by the way!


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 29, 2016)

I only have 2 . A regular red 3ds which is almost broken ( shuts down suddenly , lags etc . ) And a Black New 3ds which I'm in love with lol .


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the midnight purple 3ds and the acnl edition 3ds xl. I'll probably buy a N3DS xl when pokemon sun & moon release.


----------



## ashnoona (Feb 29, 2016)

Ooo the acnl edition 3ds is cuute!
I have a red 3DS XL c:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 1, 2016)

I have 2 Nintendo 3ds    one of them is my brothers 3ds and the other I have it is a New Nintendo 3ds sometimes I borrow his 3ds so I can move items in animal crossing new leaf, so I can drop off Katie, get sigs, and get some event stuff for both of my towns.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 2, 2016)

Come back, Issi, and show us your collection! 

I'm making one final change. You guys will think I'm nuts with all of the trading I do, but I don't like the red/black 2DS very much. Since I adore my green/white one, I'm going to trade the red/black one for the pink/white one that is exclusive to Gamestop. (You can actually buy them on Amazon, too.) I know I'll like it because it's the same as the green/white...except the green parts will be pink. Duh.  But the white looks so much better than the black, IMO. After this, I am _done_! LOL


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 2, 2016)

I own a 3DS and a 3DS XL


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

a 2DS, and a 3DS XL.  just as advertised, the 2DS is very sturdy and for some reason it seems to get dropped from time to time.  I like using each, the bigger screens for 3DS are nice, but the 2DS is easy to hold with one hand and it doesnt wobble since there's not a hinge dividing the unit into two halves.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 2, 2016)

I tend to sell one off when I get another one, so right now I've sold my black N3DS XL for the Fates edition.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

2, and only because my first one broke after 3 years. The saddest thing about it is that i bought my 3DS XL a few days before the New 3DS announcement... Oh well


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 3, 2016)

I still own the original DS in pink...never got round to selling it


----------

